

"Why I'm Posting Bail Money for Julian Assange" by Michael Moore - SZW
http://anonops.blogspot.com/2010/12/why-im-posting-bail-money-for-julian.html

======
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007494> \- michaelmoore.com - no
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004894> \- dead - 1 comment

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004060> \- dead - 6 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003989> \- huffingtonpost.com - no
comments

